# [Frage] Illustrator Transparenz



## Uli_87 (30. Januar 2010)

Guten Tag zusammen,

Ich bin mit Illustrator Anfänger... Photoshop kann ich ziemlich gut...

Ich versuche nun ein Logo zu vektorisieren, ich habe es gezeichnet mit einer ellipse die kleiner wird... Um dies zu machen habe ich eine weisse Ellipse über eine schwarze Ellipse gezeichnet.
Wenn ich nun den Logo als *.eps exportiere und in Photoshop öffne, sehe ich logischerweise die Weisse Ellipse, ich möchte diese aber statt Weiss, transparent haben...

Hier: http://www.dynamicstudio.ch/pool/files/logoboninchi.ai

Könnt Ihr den logo mal anschauen.

Besten Dank,

Gruss
Uli


----------



## smileyml (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo Uli,

ich sehe da zwei Möglichkeiten für dich.

1. Du machst die einen eigenen Pinsel, der die Kontur entsprechend beschreibt und wendest ihn auf einen Kreisausschnitt an, natürlich ohne Füllung.

2. Du nimmst zwei entsprechend gefüllte Kreise ohne Kontur - einen größeren schwarzen und ein entsprechend verschobenen weißen - und ziehst den oberen weißen (wobei die Farbe egal ist) vom unteren mit Hilfe des Pathfinder ab.

Ich habe dir beide Varianten mal in deiner AI vorbereitet, so dass du sie entsprechend nachvollziehen kannst.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Uli_87 (30. Januar 2010)

Das ist ja super....

Besten Dank
Uli


----------

